# On control.



## Olly Buckle (Apr 2, 2016)

I was considering ‘man’, which includes woman, and control. Against the background of the ages of the earth a single life is a mere speck, against the background of the universe even the earth is almost as nothing. My small space and short time have no importance in such a scheme, yet to me they are important. To achieve a proper perspective of the place and importance of things they must be judged in terms of themselves, or things like enough to themselves, for no two are identical.

For example mastery, only like can truly master like. the strong may dominate the scholar, but strength can not master knowledge, beauty may bring strength to heel, but it does not master the arts of weaponry and war. Each is Lord in his own house, to deny this and attempt to establish overall rule from a single source is tyranny, and doomed to failure. Capulets and Montagues living in the same city will not bend to dictated rules and edicts, their conflict is too important to them. They will destroy themselves in conflict rather than submit. 

A wise Prince seizes the opportunity to show them the error of their ways, and negotiates a mutually beneficent peace. The body - city analogy is a common one; because it works. Nothing can rule absolutely everywhere, strength can dominate the external world, but has no effect on intellect, if the handsome and the strong contest, how are they to be judged? Their ability and mastery are of different kinds. The role of the mind is like that of the Prince, not to dominate and control, but to negotiate a mutually beneficent peace under which the tradesmen and manufacturers follow their individual calling and exercise their skills, prosperity comes to the city, and there is balance in which the parts are recognised for their individual importance in the harmonious whole.

The person, like the city, is influenced by external factors, marauding armies will camp at the gates; parental and social factors contest to direct and dominate the individual. It is the city and person founded in individual strength, freedom, and unity of purpose that is best suited to withstand these attacks, a fifth column in the city, or doubt in the individual’s integrity, spell collapse; purpose and self belief can prove invincible.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 2, 2016)

*Fixes dress and sits up straight. 

First of all. 
I want to say THANK YOU for writing and sharing this. It's always nice to get a glimpse of someone's mind through what they write. 
And as always, it is my pleasure to absorb your wisdom.  




Olly Buckle said:


> I was considering ‘man’, which includes woman, and control. Against the background of the ages of the earth a single life if a mere speck, against the background of the universe even the earth is almost as nothing. My small space and short time have no importance in such a scheme, yet to me they are important. T*o achieve a proper perspective of the place and importance of things they must be judged in terms of themselves, or things like enough to themselves, for no two are identical.
> *
> I learned this the hard way. Growing up and be compared to other people, I thought there was some type of standard out there that we ought to follow.
> In truth, what society tells us to follow will forever be changing, leaving us dissatisfied and discontent (I should speak to them, yeah? I'm a CONTENT MANAGER! HAHA.) But then after millions of teardrops, I realized that comparing yourself to others just makes you hate yourself.
> ...






> *a fifth column in the city, or doubt in the individual’s integrity, spell collapse; purpose and self belief can prove invincible*


 Or to try to avoid such collapse, the city will try to CONTROL something inside its gates, or so it thinks it is in control when if fact nothing inside the city will ever be under control as long as the attackers are outside waiting to find yet another "commodity" to dominate. If that makes sense. 

I don't even want to comment on anything that could be improved here, if any,(Since you said you don't mind me practicing on your work HAHA), because I am so caught up in the knowledge your post has provided. 

But your last line, is it just me or is it off a little? Like 1 degree off? hehe. Or maybe .75 degree off.
I was wondering if it has faulty parallelism or maybe I'm the one at fault. HAHA. 

Olly. You are out of this world. 
Thank you for this.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 2, 2016)

I originally said 'will prove invincible', but the absolute is false, it is, however, where invincibility lies if it is to be found.

The other thing that strikes me looking at it now is 'doubt in the individual’s integrity'; I am referring to self doubt, not the doubt of others, perhaps that should be made clearer;
 ",or self-doubt of one’s personaal integrity, spell collapse; purpose and self belief can prove invincible."
Is that better?


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 2, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> I originally said 'will prove invincible', but the absolute is false, it is, however, where invincibility lies if it is to be found.
> 
> The other thing that strikes me looking at it now is 'doubt in the individual’s integrity'; I am referring to self doubt, not the doubt of others, perhaps that should be made clearer;
> ",or self-doubt of one’s personaal integrity, spell collapse; purpose and self belief can prove invincible."
> Is that better?



Can we also use a modal for this '*spell collapse'. 

'Self-doubt and lack of personal integrity, might spell collapse; self belief and purpose can prove invincible.'

*^ How about this? I'm not even a Jedi, I don't know. HAHA. 
You do know that the IDEA inside your last line has a massive [Intensity 7 earthquake] impact right? 
I got what you 'mean' here the first time. So I guess fixing the sentence is just a matter of the technical stuff.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmm, the hazards of using a well known phrase. 'self-doubt of one’s personal integrity'; 'of', and not moral integrity, but unity. When one is confused in ones thoughts, torn between options, lacking the integrity that comes with purpose. Purpose is based in some morality, but it is not it. Purpose is what the individual has decided on, the focal point. It is my experience that without sufficient purpose there *is* collapse, not that there may be. Of course it is not all that is needed to achieve success,  but if you are single  mindedly pursuing and end you really want you may achieve, the half hearted fail.
Edit


> It is my experience that without sufficient purpose there is collapse


I suppose that is just my experience, how about " without sufficient purpose there is probable collapse" ?


----------



## escorial (Apr 2, 2016)

compact piece...but not overpowering with insight...just enough to keep me going until the end..enjoyed


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 2, 2016)

escorial said:


> compact piece...but not overpowering with insight...just enough to keep me going until the end..enjoyed


Insight is not a plentiful commodity, have to spread it a bit thin I am afraid, glad there was just enough


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 4, 2016)

From one old man to another an interesting piece. Belief in oneself -self-belief is truly invincible. But a little self-doubt I believe is healthy as long as you question the doubt and remedy it repercussions. If you let it turn to self-despair then a total collapse occurs.

A excellant thought piece

warmest
bob


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 4, 2016)

W,ell self  belief is invincible if it is based on something real. There are very few absolutes, most things are dependant on circumstance. It makes it hard to say something meaningful that is not disputable on the one hand, or trite on the other. Good to know I managed to get some balance, thanks Bob.


----------

